# sei lá



## Philippe1185

oi pessoal, tudo jóia?

só uma perguntinha: em Portugal também fala-se "sei lá" para querer dizer "não sei" ou "talvez" ?

obrigado


----------



## Outsider

Philippe1185 said:


> só uma perguntinha: em Portugal também se fala "sei lá" para querer dizer "não sei" ou "talvez" ?


Sim, também se usa.


----------



## spielenschach

E «sei cá» também, com o mesmo significado idiomático.


----------



## Alandria

Em certos contextos, "lá" pode significar "não":

"Eu lá disse isso!"
"eu lá sei disso!"

Não sei se isso ocorre nos dialetos de Portugal, porém, de maneira geral, no Brasil é comum.


----------



## Outsider

É o que acontece em "sei lá", Alandria.


----------



## Alentugano

Alandria said:


> Em certos contextos, "lá" pode significar "não":
> 
> "Eu lá disse isso!"
> "eu lá sei disso!"
> 
> Não sei se isso ocorre nos dialetos de Portugal, porém, de maneira geral, no Brasil é comum.


 
Oi,
ocorre sim, Alandria.


----------



## Chriszinho85

E na expressão "seja lá o que for,"  esse "lá" significa o quê?


----------



## Outsider

Tem um valor afectivo. O _lá_ talvez seja um expletivo; não sei o termo exacto. Usamos _lá_ e _cá_ para indicar  se nos identificamos com certa afirmação. _Cá_ indica que nos associamos à afirmação, que a confirmamos; _lá_ indica que nos dissociamos da afirmação, ou que a negamos.

Eu sei lá? (dissocio-me de saber = não sei) = Eu cá não sei.

Ele lá sabe. (ele sabe, mas eu não tenho nada que ver com isso)

Ele cá sabe. (eu sei que ele sabe; afirmo que ele sabe)

Seja lá o que for. (dissocio-me do "que for" = não me interessa exactamente o que é)


----------



## Chriszinho85

^^^Muito obrigado Out pela explicação tão detalhada!   Me lembro que criei um tópico sobre esse uso de "lá" mas a minha dúvida não foi tirada até agora.


----------



## Charly79

Outsider said:


> Seja lá o que for. (dissocio-me do "que for" = não me interessa exactamente o que é)


 
Entao, é que se pode dizer "seja cá o que for", quando o que for é de maior interesse?


----------



## Outsider

"Seja cá o que for" nunca ouvi.  

Repare que o "lá" de "seja lá o que for" indica que não importa o que é (distanciamento). Se importasse, não usaríamos este tipo de expressão; seríamos mais específicos.


----------



## suesimons

Philippe1185 said:


> oi pessoal, tudo jóia?
> 
> só uma perguntinha: em Portugal também fala-se "sei lá" para querer dizer "não sei" ou "talvez" ?
> 
> obrigado


 

Sure does, Philippe.


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

Que significa esta resposta?

_Quem estava la naquele dia, era o protetor dela?"_
_"Só podia ser."_
_"Você acha que foi ele quem a matou?"_
_"*Sei lá*. Eu nunca o vi, não tenho a menor idéia do que havia entre eles._
*Do romance "A grande arte" de Rubem Fonseca*

Gonzalo


----------



## Chriszinho85

Olá Gonzalo. "Sei lá" significa "não sei."  Existem outros _threads_ sobre  o assunto que podem te interessar.  Você pode dar uma olhada aqui:

Sei lá

Expressions with the word "lá"


----------



## gvergara

Obrigado pela sua resposta


----------



## Macunaíma

_"Sei lá"_ carrega um leve tom de desprezo ou, pelo menos, desinteresse. É como se além de _"Eu não sei"_ você também estivesse dizendo _"isso não me interessa"_ ou _"nunca procurei saber"_.


----------



## Carfer

Yo qué sé?


----------



## gvergara

Carfer said:


> Yo qué sé?


Más claro, echarle agua. eek:) Obrigado

Gonzalo


----------



## raf.personal

Hi!
What’s “sei lá”?
Context: “Quem colonizou o Brasil? *Sei lá*!
Thanks!


----------



## raf.personal

Do you have to understand it as an expression? What do the words mean? What's their source? Do they use it in Brasil and Portugal?


----------



## Vanda

Exactly that:_ I don't know_. And yes, it is an idiom. 



> Expressão que significa o mesmo que "não sei", simplesmente, mas que dependendo da "entonação" usada, seja na fala ou na escrita, pode querer dizer simplesmente "não sei" ou ter algo de reticências, de evasiva, de preguiça de pensar ou então de desaforo.


source


----------



## Benvindo

Agree with Vanda. Sometimes you use it with the meaning "I don't know (and I don't care)".


----------



## J. Bailica

O problema para quem não tenha o português como língua materna deve ser que o significado literal das palavras não corresponde ao signiicado da expressão. E para nós a expressão é tão usual que nunca nos interrogámos sobre o assunto (eu por mim falo).

Na verdade, para quem está a aprender português, o siginificado de 'sei lá' deverá parecer antes uma afirmação de que se sabe. Não há (aparentemente) um elemento negador, por assim dizer.

Não sei se ajuda, ou se está correcto, mas em Inglês não se responde às vezes com uma frase do género 'I sure care about that!',  como neste diálogo:
'-What is the capital of Belgium?'
'-I sure care about that!'

Se assim for, 'I sure care about that', não será mais ou menos equivalente a 'sei lá!', uma vez que quem responde 'não sabe nem quer saber', apesar de parecer estar a dizer o contrário?

Talvez seja um pouco forçado, não sei.

Quanto ao 'lá', especificamente, parece-me que não está mal visto o que responde o Outsider numa das respostas que se podem consultar através do link que a Vanda deixou.


----------



## Leandro

raf.personal said:


> Hi!
> What’s “sei lá”?
> Context: “Quem colonizou o Brasil? *Sei lá*!
> Thanks!



"Sei lá" has many "levels" of meanings, per se. In your context it can simply mean "I do not know" (if said in a polite way) or "How am I supposed to know?" (as in I do not know and I do not care).


----------



## Archimec

I think it may also mean "no clue", or "search me".


----------



## FloMar

I would like to teach students this expression, but wonder whether it's a bit rude.  I suppose an English translation would be 'search me'.  That being the case, I take it it's not the sort of expression for a student to use in a class in response to a question posed by the tutor.  Please confirm.


----------



## guihenning

You're right. It's not necessarily rude among friends, but can be interpreted as rude if a student answers a teacher like that.


----------



## machadinho

I agree with guihenning. It is indeed rude as an uninterested two-word response to a question but it's not particularly rude as a trailing expression of uncertainty or open-mindedness at the end of a more or less elaborate response, where it sounds more like 'I don't know'.


----------



## Vanda

An example of a very usual and "innocent" way to say it:  isso deve ser alguma doença ou sei lá o quê.


----------



## Alentugano

It could also be translated as "Beats me!" or "What do I know?!", depending on the context.


----------



## Nonstar

I second everybody here. 
This has reminded me of "sabe-se lá". It sounds less uncompromising, I think.


----------



## Guigo

In some contexts _sei lá_, can be also very poetic. A feeling of 'I don't know why' mixed with _saudade_, *sei lá...*

_Vista assim do alto 
Mais parece um céu no chão
Sei lá,
Em Mangueira, a poesia feito um mar, se alastrou_
...
_Sei lá não sei...
Sei lá não sei... _

(Hermínio Bello de Carvalho)


----------



## Archimec

A couple of years ago, the student would risk being disciplined on the spot.


----------



## Ari RT

Depends on context and tone.
- "Sei lá, a vida tem sempre razão." > I am who to know these things, fate is always right.
- "Sei lá quanto custa um carro daqueles." > The car looks expensive, who knows how much it costed him.
- "Queria lhe comprar um presente mas sei lá quanto tenho no banco." > "Sorry I don't know how much money I can spend on a gift.
- Q: "Onde vc esteve?" A: "Sei lá, por aí". > Who cares / none of your business / we won't talk about this.
- Professor: "Qual é o número atômico do nitrogênio?" Aluno: "Sei lá!". > I don't think I'm bound to answer you. // I don't agree that I should know that.


----------



## FloMar

Archimec said:


> A couple of years ago, the student would risk being disciplined on the spot.


Very useful to know



Vanda said:


> An example of a very usual and "innocent" way to say it:  isso deve ser alguma doença ou sei lá o quê.


Many thanks.


----------

